# Attention Northern-State Congress Exhibitors



## Jean_B (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey all you Northern state Congress exhibitors.....you might want to come down a month early....Oklahoma in August can be deadly hot. You'll need to get those "Yankee" ponies acclimated (and the Yankee exhibitors). Otherwise you just might have a bunch of melted puddles. I'm not kidding. I've lived "down here" for 5 years now, and those 110 PLUS PLUS PLUS heat indexes are murder, even without moving a muscle and I don't think I've become "acclimated" yet....(but I did live in northern Wisconsin for more years than I care to count). Not sure what they were thinking when they moved Congress this far south?!?!?!?




Though I'm sure there are some that will greatly appreciate the shorter drive.


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 14, 2010)

Trust me Jean, I know, I know. I am hiking down from East Central Minnesota and the first thing on my mind is to make sure my ponies make it in one piece. I have already started feeding soaked hay cubes, wetter beet pulp in their feed, etc. to get them ready for the trek.

This will indeed be a challenge as we have only seen 2 days this summer over 90 degrees. Shoot the last two nights the night temperatures were in the lower 50's.

All I ask, is when I pull, my ponies get off the trailer right away so they can start their recovery and be ready to show. So I just want to know where I am stalled, the rest I can deal with after the ponies are settled in!


----------



## maranatha minis (Jul 14, 2010)

I had planned to go, but heard it was going to be REALY hot. the barns anyway. I live in central arkansas and it is bad here. but OK can be worse. Good luck!! I will be watching on line!


----------



## alphahorses (Jul 23, 2010)

We just could not justify risking the health of our ponies - especially babies - by transporting them that distance and back, then stabling them in close quarters, during one of the hottest weeks of the year. I wish they would move Congress to the Fall.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 23, 2010)

I have several ponies that are from the north, with this being their first Texas summer. I plan to take a mist system to hang above their stalls. Supposed to lower the temperature as much as 20 degrees. So I think they will be just fine. We plan to have a portable ac unit in our stall, so humans will be ok too.


----------

